# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Giới thiệu tổng quan Khánh Hòa

## nguyetnt

Cơ sở hạ tầng:

Mạng lưới giao thông trong tỉnh Khánh Hòa có 4 loại hình giao thông: đường hàng không, đường sắt, đường thủy, đường bộ. Đó là lợi thế để Khánh Hòa có thể phát triển một nền kinh tế toàn diện, giao lưu trong nước và quốc tế về các lĩnh vực thương mại, du lịch, sản xuất kinh doanh và trao đổi hàng hóa.

Cảng biển:

- Cảng Ba Ngòi ở thị xã Cam Ranh, cảng có cầu tàu dài 110m, rộng 15m, độ sâu trung bình trước bến là 8,5m, cho phép tàu có tải trọng 1 vạn tấn có thể cập bến, riêng khu vực vùng nước trước cảng có độ sâu 10,5m, tiếp nhận tàu có trọng tải 30.000 tấn ra vào cảng an toàn, công suất bốc dỡ 450.000 tấn/năm. Trong quy hoạch phát triển hệ thống cảng biển Nam Trung bộ, cảng Ba Ngòi được xác định là cảng đa năng, phục vụ trực tiếp cho phát triển kinh tế - xã hội của tỉnh Khánh Hòa và vùng phụ cận. Vì thế cảng Ba Ngòi sẽ được nâng cấp, mở rộng, đến năm 2010 khối lượng hàng hóa thông qua cảng khoảng 3,4 triệu tấn.


- Cảng Nha Trang hiện được sử dụng là cảng đa chức năng phục vụ du lịch, vận tải hành khách và chuyển tải hàng hoá các loại. Cảng có chiều dài cầu tàu 172m, rộng 20m, độ sâu trước bến cảng là 8,5m. Công suất bình quân hàng năm là 6.000 hành khách, công suất bốc dỡ 800.000 tấn/năm.

- Cảng Hòn Khói nằm trên bán đảo Hòn Khói, phía Nam vịnh Vân Phong, cách Quốc lộ 1 khoảng 12m, là cảng chuyên dùng xuất muối kết hợp với cảng hàng hóa, công suất khoảng 10 vạn tấn/năm. Hiện nay cảng có một cầu tàu 70m x 10m, độ sâu trước bến là 3,2m, chỉ cho phép các tàu nhỏ (<1000 T) cập bến như sà lan, tàu Lash...  Trong tương lai, cảng Hòn Khói sẽ được đầu tư nâng cấp thành cảng đa chức năng để tiếp nhận tàu trên 2.000 tấn. Là cảng vận chuyển hàng hóa xuất khẩu.

- Xây dựng cảng trung chuyển Container quốc tế Vân Phong tại khu vực Đầm Môn đã được Chính phủ phê duyệt. Đến năm 2010, nghiên cứu đầu tư xây dựng cảng tại bờ phía Đông của vũng Cổ Cò và về phía Bắc của đảo Hòn Ông. Cảng phải được xây dựng hiện đại với phương án công nghệ sử dụng cần cẩu container chuyên dụng và hệ thống nâng hạ trên bãi. Bến được thiết kế bảo đảm có thể tiếp nhận tàu container 4.000 – 6.000 TEUs cập bến. Tổng diện tích cảng 118 ha được xây dựng trên mặt bằng 1.680m x 550m. Phấn đấu năng lực thông qua có thể lên tới khoảng 10 triệu tấn (tương đương với khoảng 1,0 triệu TEU). Trước mắt đến năm 2007 hoàn thành hai bến cầu tàu dài 600m, lượng hàng thông qua cảng 500 nghìn TEU. Sự hình thành cảng trung chuyển quốc tế ở vịnh Vân Phong chắc chắn sẽ làm thay đổi bố cục cảng biển Việt Nam.

Sân bay:


Sân bay Cam Ranh nằm ở phía Bắc bán đảo Cam Ranh, cách TP. Nha Trang khoảng 30 km, có 4 đường băng dài 3.040m, đã chính thức đi vào hoạt động từ đầu năm 2004. Cảng hàng không Cam Ranh là cảng hàng không quốc tế, có thể đón 1 triệu khách vào năm 2010 và khoảng 2 triệu khách vào năm 2020 để đáp ứng yêu cầu phát triển kinh tế - xã hội của cả khu vực Nam Trung bộ, đặc biệt đối với phát triển du lịch.

Đường sắt:


Tuyến đường sắt Bắc - Nam chạy dọc tỉnh Khánh Hòa, dài khoảng 149,2 km, qua thành phố Nha Trang và hầu hết các huyện trong tỉnh. Trên địa bàn tỉnh có 12 ga đường sắt, các ga dọc tuyến là ga hỗn hợp, chỉ có ga Nha Trang là ga chính, có quy mô lớn làm nhiệm vụ trung chuyển hành khách và hàng hóa từ Lâm Đồng, Buôn Ma Thuột tới các tỉnh phía Bắc và phía Nam.

Đường bộ:

Các tuyến đường đối ngoại: Quốc lộ IA chạy suốt chiều dài của tỉnh, Quốc lộ 26 nối với Đăk lăk. Tuyến đường mới nối Nha Trang với Đà Lạt đã rút ngắn khoảng cách Nha Trang đi Đà Lạt còn 140 km.

Đường nội tỉnh: Đường Nguyễn Tất Thành nối sân bay Cam Ranh với TP. Nha Trang, đường Phạm Văn Đồng nối đường Trần Phú ra Quốc lộ 1A, đường Khánh Bình – Ninh Xuân nối từ Quốc lộ 26 về Khánh Vĩnh… đã tạo được các tuyến giao thông thông suốt trong tỉnh. Đường lên khu du lịch Hòn Bà, đường ra khu du lịch Đầm Môn và những tuyến đường giao thông khác đã và đang được hoàn thiện để phát triển tiềm năng của các vùng kinh tế của tỉnh.

Bưu chính, viễn thông, Internet:

Khánh Hòa sử dụng hệ thống tổng đài điện tử kỹ thuật hiện đại, các huyện đều có tổng đài số, 100% xã được phủ sóng điện thoại cố định, di động và mạng Internet. Toàn tỉnh có 103/105 xã có điểm phục vụ bưu chính - viễn thông, chiếm tỷ lệ 98%.

Hệ thống cấp điện:

Khánh Hòa sử dụng nguồn điện của mạng quốc gia 220 KV, có nguồn điện diezen dự trữ, đáp ứng đủ mọi nhu cầu về điện cho các hoạt động sản xuất và sinh hoạt. Toàn tỉnh đã phủ điện 100% đến các xã.

Hệ thống cấp nước:

TP. Nha Trang có Nhà máy nước công suất 70.000m3/ngày – đêm, các thị xã, thị trấn đều có nhà máy nước đảm bảo cấp nước đáp ứng nhu cầu phát triển kinh tế - xã hội của tỉnh.

Ngân hàng, bảo hiểm:

Các ngân hàng thương mại, hệ thống thu đổi ngoại tệ, hệ thống rút tiền tự động ngày càng hoàn thiện, đáp ứng kịp thời các nhu cầu của các nhà đầu tư.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------

